# Do you ever wonder?



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have often suspected by some of the random posts in here, by those you never see again especially, if anti-gunners are venturing in to see what kind of responses they can get. Has anyone else wondered the same?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that there may an ex-pat Englishman that is gathering info on me at this very moment. :supz:
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Limeys!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm suspicious of anyone, other than myself of course. :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone, other than myself of course. :smt033


Everyone else is suspicious of you so you don't have to be of yourself.

There will always be trolls and scammers trying to stir up the pot to see what they can get.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd be suspicious of anyone that wasn't suspicious of me.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have wondered that. I have also wondered if there are ATF people here gathering info and making sure we are not planning a hostile government takeover. And no I am not paranoid and wish people would quit asking.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone, other than myself of course. :smt033


The whole world is crazy except thee and me - and sometimes I wonder about thee..... :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I have wondered that. I have also wondered if there are ATF people here gathering info and making sure we are not planning a hostile government takeover. And no I am not paranoid and wish people would quit asking.


Wondering doesn't make you paranoid ... "Knowing" does.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think that there may an ex-pat Englishman that is gathering info on me at this very moment. :supz:
> GW


All done. 

Except, of course, that I'm a re-pat Yank. Born here, birth certifica..... Oh, that's right - you folks don't always believe birth certificates, do you? :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I know that I'm crazy, but I do a great job of keeping it under control so that no one notices.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Trolls abound and come in all flavors. It's no surprise they'd frequent this forum and others like it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm suspicious of anyone, other than myself of course. :smt033


"I wouldn't belong to a club that would have me as a member." -Groucho Marx


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I know that I'm crazy, but I do a great job of keeping it under control so that no one notices.


The Hell you do! :smt083


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Hell you do! :smt083


You mean to tell me that you knew? :smt017


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> All done.
> 
> Except, of course, that I'm a re-pat Yank. Born here, birth certifica..... Oh, that's right - you folks don't always believe birth certificates, do you? :smt033


Wow Sail! How big is your EGO? I could have been referring to any number of people with questionable citizenship that hope to conquer Rhode Island.
GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Personally I couldn't care less if some anti gun people are here or have been..... The will not find anything they can use to help in their quest to rid America of guns........

*"I never was the man I used to be"*
--Me


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Everyone else is suspicious of you so you don't have to be of yourself.
> 
> There will always be trolls and scammers trying to stir up the pot to see what they can get.


 Trolls, Scammers, and Homeland security and BATFE and perhaps the IRS. Where did I put my tin-foil hat?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Wow Sail! How big is your EGO? I could have been referring to any number of people with questionable citizenship that hope to conquer Rhode Island.
> GW


Just as big as it needs to be. Or am I just paranoid....?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm sure there are some who do this. I know it has happened on other gun websites where I am a member. Nothing unique about this one that would make things any different.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm sure there are some who do this. I know it has happened on other gun websites where I am a member. Nothing unique about this one that would make things any different.


 I think this website is unique, lots of good information. Mild arguments, and lots of laughs!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Born here, birth certifica..... Oh, that's right - you folks don't always believe birth certificates, do you? :smt033


Especially not those. It actually makes you eligible to run for President and perhaps even get elected. It's happened before, so why not again?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I think this website is unique, lots of good information. Mild arguments, and lots of laughs!


As long as we can keep the arguments mild, we're in good shape.

I'll take a little blame for "arguing outside the lines" on occasion, though.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are trolls on every forum. It just depends on what they are doing at the moment if they bother to stop by and participate. Trolling is usually cut off very quickly if the moderators recognize that it's not genuine interest or free-discussion. Getting quickly banned does no troll very much good. Their opinion of us "extreme firearms enthusiasts" is already fixed in cement.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shootbrownelk said:


> I think this website is unique,* lots of good information. Mild arguments*, and lots of laughs!


While this is true, there is nothing to prevent some troll from causing a little chaos in order to stir things up. That was my point.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> While this is true, there is nothing to prevent some troll from causing a little chaos in order to stir things up. That was me point.


You say "stir things up" as though it were a Bad Thing... :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

goldwing said:


> Wow Sail! How big is your EGO? I could have been referring to any number of people with questionable citizenship that hope to conquer Rhode Island.
> GW


They can have R.I. Washington District of Criminals and crazyfornia


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> They can have R.I. Washington District of Criminals and crazyfornia


The Brits already have RI. I can order a true English Christmas Cake (fruit cake (with rum) marzipan, Royal Icing, etc.) from just over the Bay, my old boss's wife and her cousin make them (Traditional British Christmas Cakes and Christmas Puddings by The English Cousins).

The other two places you can keep, thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> You say "stir things up" as though it were a Bad Thing... :mrgreen:


Context. Think context.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The other two places you can keep, thanks. 


I don't want them give them back to the Indians


----------

